# Routers



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

The only routers I own are Porter Cable which aren't exactly in the lower price range but one piece of advice I would give is to go with a 1/2" collet. Yeah the bits are a little more expensive but worth it.

I've learned over the years (the hard way) that if you're going to make the investment, buy bigger and better than you think you need. If you limit your investment and then find out that you want something bigger down the road then you have to buy another router.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a Bosch 3 1/4 HP, it was pricey, but I make oak stairs so the quality was needed. On a job site one day I forgot mine at home and needed to mortise a few doors, used my employees $ 110.00 DeWalt...I was impressed considering the size of the little thing, probably burn it out on hardwoods , but for what I used it for it gets a 2 thumbs up.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

The little PC 690 is a good buy. I wouldn't recommend anything over 2hp to a novice woodworker. Too heavy. Look for a 1/2" collet and 1.5 or 2 hp.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got the Bosch 1617EVSPK that I picked up for $199 at Lowes after 10% coupon. I've been pretty happy with it but have only used it for a couple small projects so far. My buddy has the Ryobi, that was little money, but it appears to be a piece of crap.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

When it comes to routers....the Porter Cable 690 is the standard.
Amazon has them on sale for $99.00, free shipping and both collets.
That is a great buy....


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

*$99*, wow, that is a good deal... Can I use another router? hmmmm, I think I can't not afford to buy this... In basket.


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

> *$99*, wow, that is a good deal... Can I use another router? hmmmm, I think I can't not afford to buy this... In basket.


I second that... very tempting...


----------



## Den69RS96 (Mar 2, 2007)

I just got the sears 2 hp fixed/plunge based router for christmas model 17543. Its a nice router and you can use either 1/4 or 1/2 collet. Only thing I don't like is that the standard sub base only has a small hole. I had to buy different sub bases for the fixed and plunge base so I could use larger bits.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?keyword=routers


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I have several routers including two (2) PC 690's (VS models w/1/4" & 1/2" collets) but that base model PC 690 is still the one router against which all others are judged. It has one of the most speed-consistent, powerful and smooth-running motors for its size and weight, even though it's not the most powerful or the most feature-laden of routers. The PC 690 also has the largest world of accessories, bases, etc. out there so you can buy new and used to augment your routing capabilities. Nearly every router table insert and template kit out there is designed around the 690. Unless you're routing crown moldings or using large bits that demand greater horsepower, the $99 690 is an excellent way to get started, have fun and learn. I also have the die-hard PC 100 and a Bosch VS Colt. All good investments IMO.


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> *$99*, wow, that is a good deal... Can I use another router? hmmmm, I think I can't not afford to buy this... In basket.


I went to check out price and availability at Home Depot today, and they're having a special! $149 for the router, and you get a PC 5" random orbital sander (worth about $60) for free!

Which leads me to a question on sanders, which I will promptly start another thread about.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

On closer inspection, $99 wasn't for the variable speed model. Does the HD router/ROS deal include the variable speed or the one speed router?


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

It's the fixed speed router... though, why would you need variable speeds on a router?


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

You need variable speed (and higher HP as well) if you are using larger size bits for purposes such as raising panels. Basically, the larger the bit, the slower the speed.


----------



## aace (Nov 23, 2007)

I picked up a Hitachi KM12VC at Lowes last week for $30. It was marked clearance for $107 and sitting on a 75% off lowest marked price shelf.  
It was just the router, no box or accessories.

Don't know anything about routers but I want to! :laughing: And it seemed like to good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

If you are doing raised panel, or using very large bits .... you are going to need a much larger router than 1.75 HP as the model 690. Thats when you get into variable speed preferances.
The std 690 at $99.00 is still a great deal.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I own a 1 3/4 HP Porter Cable router that comes with the fixed and plunge router base. It also came with 1/4" and 1/2" collets. It was purchased a couple years back for around $200. I know that's more middle of the road, but I've used both bases for projects through out the years.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

JGarth said:


> When it comes to routers....the Porter Cable 690 is the standard.
> Amazon has them on sale for $99.00, free shipping and both collets.
> That is a great buy....


That is a great price for that machine, actually bought another for myself.
Just be aware that this is the single speed model, not the newer variable speed. If you plan on using any bits larger than 1 1/2" diameter, I would spend the extra $50 and get the variable speed model. 

Second you on that opening line, the PC's are absolute work horses, I have five of them, including the monster 3 1/2 hp. A perfect example of simple being better.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Richo said:


> You need variable speed (and higher HP as well) if you are using larger size bits for purposes such as raising panels. Basically, the larger the bit, the slower the speed.


Personally I think a small router doesn't need VS. If you're spinning really big pattern shaping bits, or a panel raising bit, you'd be wise to use a larger router, and that of course should be VS. 

I guess if you're only going to own one router, and might try using a panel-raising bit in it, the VS might make sense, but I wouldn't let that stop you from picking up the 690 for less than $100.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

NateHanson said:


> Personally I think a small router doesn't need VS. If you're spinning really big pattern shaping bits, or a panel raising bit, you'd be wise to use a larger router, and that of course should be VS.
> 
> I agree that it is not a good idea to even use a big 3" or 3 1/2" panel raising bit in a 1.5 hp range router, but I was not even referring to that large in my answer. I use the small 2 and 2 1/4" panel bits often for edge profiling drawer fronts or casework nosings, or spin a slot cutter for installing splines. These are well within the capability of a professional grade tool like the PC, but anything over 1 1/2" diameter really needs to be slowed down. Just the sound of that bigger bit will convince you of that. If that doesn't , consider this. The tip speed of a three inch bit spinning at full rpm is more than 200 miles per hour.


----------

